# Who will be first to blow snow?



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Anyone throwing white stuff? Hopefully I'll get the blower on this weekend. We had flurries last night, but nothing sticking.

I expect my first ordeal will be within the first 2 weeks of December.

(funny how the wife does not like coming out to take pictures of me blowing snow).
Lets see your snow set ups.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i guess sam won the contest.. who will be 1st to plow snow!!!

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=63815>

ive still got leaves to mulch up..


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I hope I don't win that one. I hope I have another 30 days to get ready. The blower attachement for the Gravley is still sitting in the back of the shed plus I have new wheels that I need to put on it after mounting the blower. I hope it goes quickly!

Andy


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Oooh, I like the pin striping on Sam's rig. Makes it look like it's going 50mph standing still.

Good job Sam. Thanks John.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Oooh, I like the pin striping on Sam's rig. Makes it look like it's going 50mph standing still.
> 
> Good job Sam. Thanks John.
> ...


them chrome hubbies look pretty good too..


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I hope I don't win that one. I hope I have another 30 days to get ready.Andy *


I don't want to win this one either. I'm not ready, nor do I look forward to fighting the elements. I really enjoy my seat time when cutting grass, but really dread sitting out there in 15 degree weather, wind howling, feet freezing, ice in my beard, wearing 40 pounds of clothes for an hour or two.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Just Remember*

Hey Sam:

I was looking at the rig. Nice unit with the plow and back blade. But I was also thinking  CHROME WON'T GET YOU HOME 

Hey have fun in the snow and we will be thinking of you as we pick up leaves yet.

:captain: Bob :driving:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im kind of looking forward to it... last year was my 1st time throwing snow and we did not get too much...

this year we will get more snow.. the only thing i needed was goggles.. I have an insulated one piece 'jumpsuit' that does great in keeping me warm.. the only problems was snow in my face.. whcih hopefully a decent set of ski goggles should help..


----------

